# Opinions on Fromm food



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Trying ti decide wether stay on Wellness Core or change to Fromm kible what you guys with more dog experience think?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

The wellness core you are using may be bad for large breed puppies. Its best to do your own research. Here is a great guide to learn how to read a bag of dog food. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKtBo0BzWvc


IMO this is a guide to what a great ingredient list looks like. Plus its Canadian so no antibiotics in the meats and other GMO crap compliments of the USA

Puppy Large | Orijen

With that being said it may not work for your dog. Someone posted here a long time ago. the best food for your dog is the one that works best. Acana is made by the same people. That site I gave you yesterday always has nice discounts 20% and more.

Fromms ingredient list never impressed me as much as the company does.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All dogs are different. I raised my dog on Fromm and was very pleased with the results. I went to other foods in a rotation after he was grown but he has ZERO allergy issues and I think a lot has to do with the variety in their foods. 

My own experience with Orijen was that my dogs got the runs on it and could never adjust....I wound up giving it away. But it is a food many other folks swear by.


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

All right thanks , and i will love to get orijen but o men is expensive im arounf the 50 60 food, but i will learn the ingridients and keep reading


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been extremely happy with Fromm . My dogs love it and are healthy and happy so no complaints here


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My 2 dogs and my 4 cats all eat Fromm. Everything is going great. 

Here is the thread I made on here about Fromm

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/448202-fromm-dog-food.html


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

I read your Foroum abot Fromm seems like I am changing seems like a great food for a great price I can get 30 pound bag for 50 plus taxes at Chewy.com


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I've had my Border Collie pup on Fromm large breed puppy (gold) and am so pleased with the results that I've switched my adults over to the adult gold.


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just order first bag got Fromm Holostic Gold large breed puppy bag of 33 pounds for 46 dollars at Chewy.com


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Daniel5362 said:


> All right thanks , and i will love to get orijen but o men is expensive im arounf the 50 60 food, but i will learn the ingridients and keep reading


Orijen lasts a long time. I feed 2.5 cups of Orijen a day for a 70lb female who is a family pet.

If you are already at 60$, the increase isn't significant.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Have both of mine on Fromm LBP. Couldn't be happier. Started off on the puppy formula then switched to LBP at a year.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love Fromm !!! I started Gavin on Orogen and he just would pick at it, for the price I want my dogs to love it, so I switched to Fromm and all my dogs just love it, I also love the variety and quality, I have since started all my kitties on it as well.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Slow transition to avoid canon butt problem.


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello just receive first fromm bag for my dog of Fromm to be honest i like the smell of Core vetter than this new one but then again i dont hace to like it as long as my dog likes it we are ( he seems to be eating it just fine but lets see in more days and how he does on it


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

?????


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Yes that's the large breed puppy formula


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Just noticed ges having diahrrea again he did not had diahrrea what should i do now maybe i did not transit him slow enough i really want to stay on that food what to do


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Give it time my puppy had loose stool as well when first switched. You can get digestive enzymes/probiotic powder right at petco. 1/4 tsp in a meal. It really helps. The gas and diarreha stops after their body becomes adjusted. You can also add a teaspoon of plain pure pumpkin (Libby's) no spices. 100percent pumpkin in 2 meals. They love it too.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

We love Fromm, all our dogs (GSD's & Dachshunds) eat it, get it from Chewey.com, a really GOOD food-


----------

